# whole Lamb



## boarcephus bbq team (Jun 20, 2007)

hey everyone,

sorry I have been off line for awhile but I am back with a question.  I have 60 lb dressed lamb to smoke.  Any suggestions?  My plan is go at about 300 degrees for 4 to 6 hours with garlic, oil, rosemary, oregano rubbed down and basted every hour.  What do you think?  I am wide open.

BoarCephus


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah....get my invite out sooner so I can plan better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Just kidding.....sounds like you have a good start. My wife doesn't appreciate lamb so I don't get such wonderful opportunities as you do.


Enjoy and be sure to take plenty of pictures......


----------



## ultramag (Jun 20, 2007)

Sounds like your seasoning and temps. are pretty close to right. I would maybe consider bumping down to 275° and use 300° as an upper limit to help keep it good and moist. I also have a mustard sauce that I have used w/ lamb and enjoy. It is from the Legends of Texas Barbecue Cook Book. It is as follows:

Mustard Sauce for Lamb

½ C. Dijon Mustard
½ C. apple juice
2/3 C. molasses
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. crushed garlic
1 tsp. ground black pepper

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and stir over low heat until well combined. Serve immediately, or store in the fridge in a sealed container for up to 3 weeks. Reheat before serving.

This recipe makes about 2 cups of mustard sauce. Hope you give it a try and enjoy it!


----------

